# What size tamper do you use with Gaggia classic?



## Kitkat

I am using a 58mm tamper but realise now it's a bit on the small side. It's hard to believe fractions of a mm can make a difference but I do think I need something a little bigger. 

If you have a Gaggia classic, what size do you use? I'm using a standard 14g double basket.


----------



## Inspector

I am using 58.6mm with vst basket. Super fit.


----------



## les24preludes

As you can see below - Motta 58.4mm competition tamper. Seems nice to use and good value.


----------



## jimbojohn55

58.4 with a VST or a standard basket gives a clean tamp for me with no coffee on the walls - I've not tried a 58.6 having said that


----------



## ashcroc

58.4mm torr convex trap here too unless I'm using my single basket where I use a 41mm instead.


----------



## Jollybean

58.4 torr convex for me too


----------



## salty

I've got a new unused motta competition 58.4 I can let you have for £25 or a nice used Torr flat to convex 58.4 for the same price - both including delivery


----------



## L&R

I use the plastic tamper that comes with the machine [/noob]


----------



## urbanbumpkin

58.4 is a good size


----------



## J_Fo

I use a 58.5 Rhinoware push tamper in an 18g VST basket, VST recommend a 58.3 tamp but the 58.5 is absolutely fine.


----------



## Kitkat

It sounds like 58.4 would be the best fit so I'll probably get one that size. Thanks. I'm not particularly unhappy with my 58 but I can tell it's a bit small and I get some coffee on the walls of the basket and sometimes I don't get it not quite central.



L&R said:


> I use the plastic tamper that comes with the machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/noob]


How's that working out for you?


----------



## Inspector

I used to have 58.4 motta. I was having channeling somehow, maybe because of my technique. After i replaced it with 58.6 no more channeling and having beautiful pours everytime. Same technique.. Something to consider before getting 58.4 i d say


----------



## L&R

Kitkat said:


> It sounds like 58.4 would be the best fit so I'll probably get one that size. Thanks. I'm not particularly unhappy with my 58 but I can tell it's a bit small and I get some coffee on the walls of the basket and sometimes I don't get it not quite central.
> 
> How's that working out for you?


It works but takes more time and attention







, definitely will bye a real one in the near future.


----------



## Kitkat

Inspector said:


> I used to have 58.4 motta. I was having channeling somehow, maybe because of my technique. After i replaced it with 58.6 no more channeling and having beautiful pours everytime. Same technique.. Something to consider before getting 58.4 i d say


There's always someone to throw a cat among the pigeons!


----------



## Inspector

buy once cry once


----------



## L&R

Can I use 58.5 so called competition on normal baskets for Gaggia?

Thanks!


----------



## 4085

Trust me, if you cannot visually see the difference between 58.4, 58.5 and 58.6, then it is going to make bugger all difference.....I know all about fit etc.....firstly there are a lot of other processes to go through that happen before tamping for you to get wrong.....secondly, you can nutate to seal the sides, if you feel they are not sealed with that 0.2mm gap and thirdly, are your taste buds really that good that they can taste the difference.....or is this just another topic labelled absolute coffee bollocks?


----------



## 30621

I thought I was using a 58.4 Pullman. When I measured with my digital calipers, it turned out to be 58.55. It's been working well. It is one of the early Pullmans. I had to send the baskets away and it was made to fit.


----------



## Tinkstar

Anyone found a cheap 58m4/5/6? 🙈


----------



## 30621

Tinkstar said:


> Anyone found a cheap 58m4/5/6? 🙈


----------



## Tinkstar

Oztayls said:


> View attachment 57427


 Hope that's flat on the other side 😂😂😂


----------



## Nightrider_1uk

58.5mm Torr Goldfinger into VST baskets here.


----------



## Tinkstar

Thinking of getting one of these

Anyone got similar? Found cheaper?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294072769771?hash=item44781a5ceb:glsAAOSw-TVgVHg4


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@Tinkstar - that looks cool!


----------



## Davebo

With the depth being adjustable though (rather than the pressure) how do you dial it in ? Taste ? Extraction time ?


----------



## 30621

It's the pressure that's adjustable, not the depth. The idea is to create a constant tamp pressure so that you can change the other variables. Of course you can work the other way, keeping all the other variables constant and change the tamp pressure to see what effect that has. The whole intention is to drive you nuts and keep you awake at night, that is, if the caffeine doesn't do the job.


----------



## Stox

Tinkstar said:


> Thinking of getting one of these
> 
> Anyone got similar? Found cheaper?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294072769771?hash=item44781a5ceb:glsAAOSw-TVgVHg4


 I ordered from this seller:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333995399420?var=543031062401

It arrived quite quickly - ordered May 14th, arrived 22nd, with the shipping tracked all the way to my door, which is unusual for stuff from Chine via ebay.

It looks and feels pretty high quality, but there is more play than I would like between the moving parts. This is easily remedied with a thin strip of metal cut from a drinks can to take up the slack. Note that it's strictly the *depth* that is adjusted, not pressure like a calibrated tamper. It definitely makes getting a level puck easier.


----------



## 30621

Check the height of the handle to make sure your fingers can reach the base. It's probably not too critical in a self levelling design though. Otherwise it looks ok to me.


----------



## Tinkstar

Stox said:


> I ordered from this seller:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333995399420?var=543031062401
> 
> It arrived quite quickly - ordered May 14th, arrived 22nd, with the shipping tracked all the way to my door, which is unusual for stuff from Chine via ebay.
> 
> It looks and feels pretty high quality, but there is more play than I would like between the moving parts. This is easily remedied with a thin strip of metal cut from a drinks can to take up the slack. Note that it's strictly the *depth* that is adjusted, not pressure like a calibrated tamper. It definitely makes getting a level puck easier.


 How much use you had? What's moving, I just want it to be close and move down smoothly I suppose 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Stox

The tamper is made up of the parts below (I found this image online and added the annotations myself). You adjust the depth by winding D up and down A, and use E to lock it, so in use A, D and E are one part, sliding inside B. The machining tolerances between A/D and B are not very close, so there is a risk of getting an uneven tamp if you don't push the assembly down to its limit when tamping.


----------



## yardbent

Tinkstar said:


> Anyone found a cheap 58m4/5/6? 🙈


 check the Classifieds tomorrow

I'm selling

[a] a MOTTA 58mm convex tamper with black wood handle

and

* a generic 58.4 flat base tamper with a lovely ash wood handle*


----------

